# UK East - Any recommended places for wheel refurb?



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey,

Currently got diamond cut wheels on my roadster which are starting to show white worm. GardX won't cover them and I'm starting to learn that diamond cut is just really not durable.

Interested in looking at powder coating options. Are there any shops around the East / South East worth talking to?

Thanks!


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I used Essex Wheel Company, they are located on the southern side of Harlow near Jacks Hatch, about 10 minutes away from junc 7 of M11 and would recommend them highly.

https://essexwheelcompany.co.uk/

My 18" OEM wheels were powder coated and diamond cut and cost around £360 18 months ago


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Romax in Stockton I've used then a number of times


----------

